# satellite problems...103 odd/even



## perkins92 (Mar 25, 2012)

I recently setup my Slimline 5 and my HR24 and I had two error messages along the way. The first was telling me error 82 and I looked that up and it says that im configuring for 5lnb but using 3lnb. So, I go back and change to slimline 3 and then it tells me error 83 which says im configuring 3lnb and using 5lnb??? haha....That one threw me off a little so I changed it back to slimline 5....but when I move on to where it runs tests it shows me a few check boxes for odd and even on the satellites...all are ok except for 103 odd and even both have a " red X " instead of the check marks that the rest have. I am guessing that the 103 being out is the root cause of all my problems, but I am just wondering if you know what I could do to correct this issue. The problem that this is causing is my Locals are out and most, but not all, HD channels are out. 
Any help is appreciated...Thanks


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Do you have a 4 cable LNB, or a 1 cable LNB with power supply? If its the 4 cable one, do you have a BBC connected on each input to the HR24?


----------



## perkins92 (Mar 25, 2012)

I have the 4 cable with multiswitch, and I do have a BBC connected to the back of the receiver.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

perkins92 said:


> I have the 4 cable with multiswitch, and I do have a BBC connected to the back of the receiver.


OK, you should have two BBC's and two cables connected to the HR24. One for a H24. If you still have problems, post your signal readings on 99c, 103ca and 103cb and see if we can figure it out. If you have a spare BBC, I would try swapping it out also.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Is your multiswitch the Zinwell WB68? If it is an older 4x8 that could be your problem.


----------



## perkins92 (Mar 25, 2012)

My mistake, I have a H24-200 is what the model on the bottom of receiver says. I have only one cable and I also just tried swapping out to another new BBC and still no luck. 
Here are my readings on all of the sats and transponders:
101:
97 98 97 82 97 100 97 100
96 100 97 92 98 100 98 100
97 89 98 90 98 100 98 100
97 0 97 95 98 100 97 100

110:
na na na na na na na 91
na 97 na 95 na na na na
na na na na na na na na
na na na na na na na na

119:
na na na na na na na na 
na na na na na na na na
na na na na na 99 98 100
97 100 97 100 98 100 97 100

99 c:
90 86 89 87 86 86 88 91
88 92 90 94 94 95 na na 
na na na na na na na na 
na na na na na na na na

99 s:
0 37 0 40 60 69 na na 
na na na na na na 82 55
95 89 71 59 88 86 80 61
na na na na na na na na

103 s:
0 65 0 95 0 0 na na
na na na na na na 0 0
0 0 0 0 0 87 0 27
na na na na na na na na

103 ca:
na na na na na na na na
0 80 0 85 0 86 0 87
0 86 0 83 0 80 0 77
na na na na na na na na

103 cb:
0 84 0 81 0 82 0 81
0 83 0 85 0 87 na na 
na na na na na na na na
na na na na na na na na

Any help is appreciated thanks


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok. First question, are you using one single coax from the LNB to the BBC/Receiver or is there a multiswitch or something else inline?

Give me your setup... How many receivers, is this only happening on this one or all of them?

Your dish alignment is good.


----------



## perkins92 (Mar 25, 2012)

I have 4 coax from LNB going to a 6x8 multiswitch and then one coax running to my only receiver in my living room which has a new BBC on it.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

You've lost all the odd numbered transponders on 103. With your multiswitch setup, this usually means a cable/connector issue on the cable from the dish connecting to the connector on the multiswitch marked "103/110/119 13v". 
If you swap this cable with the one running to the connector marked "103/110/119 18v" the problem will probably move to the even transponders. 
Check all the connectors between the multiswitch and the dish on the "faulty" cable for loose connectors, center "stinger" too short, braid touching the center stinger, corrosion etc. 
Corrosion is often an issue at the grounding block outside the house.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

perkins92 said:


> I have 4 coax from LNB going to a 6x8 multiswitch and then one coax running to my only receiver in my living room which has a new BBC on it.


Find a barrel connector (double female F connector) or pick one up from radio shack.

Disconnect the cable going to the receiver at the multiswitch, and connect it directly to any one of the 4 cables from the LNB. If you have the same problem, use one of the other 3 cables. If you only have one receiver, you surely dont need a multiswitch. Hooking the receiver up directly to the LNB should solve your problem.

If you actually want to fix the system with the multiswitch in place, find out which of the 4 cables from the LNB is bad by disconnecting one at a time, until your issue is duplicated without causing any other satellites to drop out. That will be the bad cable/connector.

If you have the same problem with all 4 cables when hooking them one at a time, directly to the receiver with a barrel connector, then the LNB is bad.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

As I posted, the transponder loss pattern points to one specific cable being faulty.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

texasbrit said:


> As I posted, the transponder loss pattern points to one specific cable being faulty.


Which leaves 3 left he can use.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

I get the same error on my R22. Both of the 103 boxes on the satellite test results matrix (13V & 18v) show a red X. the rest of the satellites in the matrix show a green check mark. 

However I get every channel so I just dismiss it as a spurious error. If there were channels I wasn't receiving I would be concerned. There aren't and I'm not.

I think the HR20 shows a red X on 13V for 103 but again...getting all the channels...couldn't care less.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

HarleyD said:


> I get the same error on my R22. Both of the 103 boxes on the satellite test results matrix (13V & 18v) show a red X. the rest of the satellites in the matrix show a green check mark.
> 
> However I get every channel so I just dismiss it as a spurious error. If there were channels I wasn't receiving I would be concerned. There aren't and I'm not.
> 
> I think the HR20 shows a red X on 13V for 103 but again...getting all the channels...couldn't care less.


Well, you probably are not getting all the channels, you just aren't watching the ones you are not getting. You have a problem, which you really should try to identify and fix when you get a chance. The fact that it isn't immediately impacting your viewing gives you more time to pursue it.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm getting all the channels.

I can also go to the 103 test channels and get the message that HD is connected properly.


----------



## perkins92 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you Davenlr, I tried what you said about bypassing the multiswitch and sure enough Ive got all my channels now and just in time for the UK vs UofL game on saturday. Thanks


----------

